# Humalog.. was this a really bad idea?



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

so today was leg day and i decided to try something new.

ive been using insulin for a week now, so im basically an expert 



anyways, i used Mike arnold's pre-workout humalog protocol.. and decided to try something new. So i shot 15IU humalog pre workout and drank the first shake immediately, started lifting a half hour later, then drank the second shake an hour after the first.



then after that, i shot 10IU more humalog.. yes, peri-workout humalog.. half hour after the second shake.. I experiened even more wicked pumps, more endurance and strength, energy etc..


drank the final shake 2 hours after the first as per the protocol, and am just chillin with my glucose tabs as my post workout meal is warming up (1 hour after the last shake was consumed).


so it went like this

30 minutes preworkout - *pin 15IU humalog *then drink first drink immediately
1 hour later - drink second drink
30 minutes later *pin 10 more humalog*
30 minutes later drink last drink
1 hour later eat 7 oz beef liver and 1 cup white rice (cooked measure)



was this a bad idea? i kinda wanted to see how close to/how many times i would go hypo and die, but nothing bad happened :/


everyone tells me that ill die if i pin Pre-workout insulin, so i figured what kind of SD would i be if i didnt do pre + peri insulin..



anyways, if it was a bad idea i won't do it again.. Thoughts?

my fasted blood glucose yesterday morning was 68 btw


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)

leave it up to you to test the max lmao


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> leave it up to you to test the max lmao




right? i figured my shit would be spiked in a similar fashion as it would have been had i used humulin R.. idk, just seemed like a good idea at the time.. because i trained for 2 hours



post workout meal down the hatch.. man beef liver + brewer's yeast + white rice never gets old.. only problem is.. is it goes so fast 


i can see how people get hella fat off insulin.. im hungry 24/7



FWIW, my glucose tabs are never out of arm's reach after during my insulin "window"


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)

u said u been on a week? hows it treating you? sides? weght gain?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> u said u been on a week? hows it treating you? sides? weght gain?




sides - hunger 24/7


weight gain? yes


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

just saw that Ronnie Rockel is now a diabetic..


i might have to slow my roll


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

then again, there are guy's who use humulin R 3x a day 2-4 times a week... for months without using metformin for anything like that. Im only going to use this shit 4 weeks on 4 weeks off just to be "safe" 


i know i had enough carbs and protein to "cover" the slin.. I definitely would like some input from those who know more about this know.. AKA Mike Arnold. So im just gunna keep bumping this thread into eternity


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

hmmm im actually going hypo..sweating a little, feeling a little lightheaded and shaky..  blood glucose was 33


i guess it's time to get something to eat cuz im dying


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 14, 2013)

holy shit 33 is low. lol

and i wonder what type of multiple day dosing someone of ronnie's size is using.total daily iu dose and what not. like 15iux3/day or more. 

At 15iu pre-workout I have to remind myself that I still need off days even though I'm not sore.  I was thinking of doing maybe 5 iu upon waking to get the day off to a good start lol.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> holy shit 33 is low. lol
> 
> and i wonder what type of multiple day dosing someone of ronnie's size is using.total daily iu dose and what not. like 15iux3/day or more.
> 
> At 15iu pre-workout I have to remind myself that I still need off days even though I'm not sore.  I was thinking of doing maybe 5 iu upon waking to get the day off to a good start lol.





just had ~25g isolate + 5g leucine (didnt feel like having carbs).. about 15 minutes ago. Feeling better already, blood glucose is 56.


i strongly believe that with good pre-peri-post workout nutrition + insulin + foam rolling immediately post training, you will be able to train each muscle far more often


im going to start training 7 days a week while using slin. 2 of those days will be to focus on bringing up my lagging parts...IE calves and forearms. I only got 4 weeks on this shit so i might as well make the most of it right?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually lift in the late afternoon so loading up with pre and post insulin has never been a really good option. I did take a week off and hit the gym in the am. And I split my pre workout dose to half before and half after. And I bumped it every day. It was too short of a time to see anything major. 
I have never put in the fat that alot of guys say they do. At 5 iu every morning and upto 18-20 "r" I never got chubby. I also don't stay on for more then 6-8weeks though.
just keep that blood sugar monitor close and you'll be ok.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I usually lift in the late afternoon so loading up with pre and post insulin has never been a really good option. I did take a week off and hit the gym in the am. And I split my pre workout dose to half before and half after. And I bumped it every day. It was too short of a time to see anything major.
> I have never put in the fat that alot of guys say they do. At 5 iu every morning and upto 18-20 "r" I never got chubby. I also don't stay on for more then 6-8weeks though.
> just keep that blood sugar monitor close and you'll be ok.




good call, so you dont think that my Pre + Peri humalog (25iu total for funzies) was too out of the ordinary?


it's pretty crazy how hypo creeped up on me like that.. it had been 3 hours since i pinned last, and had a protein + karbolyn shake and protein + carb meal since.. figured id be in the clear by that point (though i doubt i was in any real danger.. probably could have just waited it out?)


this is a lesson to us all


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

3 pieces of ezekiel toast with grassfed butter, and 7oz. more beef liver and SD is out for the count! im really wondering how people die from insulin :/


i am mighty tired though.. ill probably end up waking up in the middle of the night for a nocturnal feeding. i expect some feedback in the morning


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 14, 2013)

How's your prep going SD? Last I saw, you were peeled! Hey, Shelby is doing the Masters Nationals? I heard he was but wasn't sure what age group he's shooting for. I'll be aiming for that same show!! Hope you're doing well bro


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> so today was leg day and i decided to try something new.
> 
> ive been using insulin for a week now, so im basically an expert
> 
> ...



Obviously, it was fine.  The timing and qauntities of your shakes and whole food was enough to maintain blood sugar adequately, without experiencing any noticable drop.  Sounds about perfect to me.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> How's your prep going SD? Last I saw, you were peeled! Hey, Shelby is doing the Masters Nationals? I heard he was but wasn't sure what age group he's shooting for. I'll be aiming for that same show!! Hope you're doing well bro




Shelby already won his procard lol? not sure where he's competing next, 212 somewheres


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Obviously, it was fine.  The timing and qauntities of your shakes and whole food was enough to maintain blood sugar adequately, without experiencing any noticable drop.  Sounds about perfect to me.




well that's a relief! ok folks now that i have Mike Arnold's input i dont need anyone else's.. still this thread may be a useful read to anyone who is considering humalog or slin in general so they can see how "un"dangerous insulin is.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hmmm im actually going hypo..sweating a little, feeling a little lightheaded and shaky..  blood glucose was 33
> 
> 
> i guess it's time to get something to eat cuz im dying




That's too low.  Now you know that, next time you need to consume a greater amount of food or consume it sooner...or both.  You should always give yourself a little breathing room.  There is no sense in pushing things to the limit.  Otherwise, if something goes wrong, such as an abrupt and severe case of the stomach flue or food poinsoning, which prevented you from holding anything down, you could be in trouble.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> That's too low.  Now you know that, next time you need to consume a greater amount of food or consume it sooner...or both.  You should always give yourself a little breathing room.  There is no sense in pushing things to the limit.  Otherwise, if something goes wrong, such as an abrupt and severe case of the stomach flue or food poinsoning, which prevented you from holding anything down, you could be in trouble.




indeed, i think im going to stick with 10iu pre, 10iu peri ("peri" in this case meaning towards the very end of my sessions on big muscle groups) from now on instead of what i did tonight


----------



## crab107 (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hmmm im actually going hypo..sweating a little, feeling a little lightheaded and shaky..  blood glucose was 33
> 
> 
> i guess it's time to get something to eat cuz im dying



Dude ive seen patients in the ER in coma and nearly dead at 25. It happens fast and sometimes they are unable to get the glucose or carbs in before they go unconcious. One minute they are fine next thing they know they are coming to in the hospital.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2013)

crab107 said:


> Dude ive seen patients in the ER in coma and nearly dead at 25. It happens fast and sometimes they are unable to get the glucose or carbs in before they go unconcious. One minute they are fine next thing they know they are coming to in the hospital.



Yep...it happens.  This is why there is no need to push things to the limit.  Blood sugar should never fall below 60'ish, ideally....50 at the lowest.  If it gets lower than that, the person is pushing it too close.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

im definitely keeping my glucose tabs on hand at all times.. keeping better tabs on my BG with my glucometer from here on out too.


gunna limit myself to Mike Arnold's protocol for smaller parts and do the 10/10 pre-peri on big days methinks. I love experimenting! can't wait to combine with this gearz


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> good call, so you dont think that my Pre + Peri humalog (25iu total for funzies) was too out of the ordinary?
> 
> 
> it's pretty crazy how hypo creeped up on me like that.. it had been 3 hours since i pinned last, and had a protein + karbolyn shake and protein + carb meal since.. figured id be in the clear by that point (though i doubt i was in any real danger.. probably could have just waited it out?)
> ...



the dose that you can take is good as long as you can control your blood sugar.  I would advise against ever waiting it out.

what is really wild and really hard to describe is the effect of low blood sugar on your brain. It's kinda like taking drugs... Salvia and nitrous come to mind. It comes really fast, confusion just gets worse until you do something about it.  Thankfully I will sweat through my clothes before that happens so I have a good tell. 

Once you get over 20 ius, I would slow down my ramp up...

all this talk of  insulin is making me want to get back in the old horse...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> the dose that you can take is good as long as you can control your blood sugar.  I would advise against ever waiting it out.
> 
> what is really wild and really hard to describe is the effect of low blood sugar on your brain. It's kinda like taking drugs... Salvia and nitrous come to mind. It comes really fast, confusion just gets worse until you do something about it.  Thankfully I will sweat through my clothes before that happens so I have a good tell.
> 
> ...




im grateful to this old horse because it's going to allow me to drastically reduce my cycle size and duration which will benefit my health greatly in the long run.


my hands were seriously barely shaking at 33BG, i was sweating a little bit too, just a little, which is why i was so surprised at the reading. I wasn't confused at all, just really hungry


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> Shelby already won his procard lol? not sure where he's competing next, 212 somewheres



What show did he get his card in? I could swear I was just told he was doing the 35 year old class? Not sure, but if he won his card, good for him!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> What show did he get his card in? I could swear I was just told he was doing the 35 year old class? Not sure, but if he won his card, good for him!




yeah master's nationals last year, took first place light heavies (IIRC) and overall to get his card. GET YOUR HEAD IN THE GAME BRO


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah master's nationals last year, took first place light heavies (IIRC) and overall to get his card. GET YOUR HEAD IN THE GAME BRO



Haha.. I just figured out I watched a video from him prepping for last years masters nationals .. 

Be cool SD, I've had 100 grams of carbs in the last 2 days-- which isn't shit for me... Nigga!!!'


----------



## overburdened (Feb 15, 2013)

Bee careful sd... anything under 40 is considered coma.... I've clocked mine at 24 after getting tazed (long story), but it's really not something to push fate with.... the gains and pumps are great, but they can come with a cost....


----------

